# Mitersaw work station



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

This is out in my car port I keep it cabled to the wall there sorry not feeling to well to pull it out today but it will give the general idea of having to sit at the work station. I use the 2" gray grizzly locking wheels and hasn't move on me yet. I usally put a roller stand off to the right for use of cutting or I use the router top that is covered there by the mat. For making the board stable while I cut.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I'm always saddened when people have less than perfect health and I hope that you recover real soon. I have to admit that I'm surprised at the small size of you're work area, I've always thought (probably through movies) that everything in America was on a grand scale, what sort of woodworking do you do ?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hahaha well I don't live in Texas. But I make do with what I have. I just don't do to big of project because I'd have no place to store it while I'm working on it so it doesn't grow legs and walk off.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Allways an excuse not to do something hahaha.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Glenmore is that a Ryobi chop saw, I made a custom table for mine.


----------

